Ask HN: Are you a competitor and an achiever or a “just get by” person? - sharemywin
======
Powerofmene
If you are a competitor being an achiever is not necessarily a given. You can
be competitive and still not achieve your goal unless that goal was to
compete.

I am doubtful that too many "just get by" folks are entrepreneurial in nature.
Even if some do start companies it is unlikely that business will be
successful if success is based on the efforts of the "just get by"
entrepreneur.

------
sharemywin
Also, do you think a competitor or achiever is a better entrepreneur?

